# Lego with G scale buildings



## jim the G man (5 mo ago)

Has anyone got a LEGO City Train set layout and built G-scale buildings, etc. on it. Or something similar using the LEGO City Train layout?
I'm mainly interested in the buildings, etc. that are put on the LEGO layout. I'm assuming they are G-Scale. Right?


----------



## Rail_Master4501 (10 mo ago)

Not sure what you mean. Are you interested in buying g scale buildings?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim,
I think that you will find they are not even O scale size.
BUT, I am sure that you can modify a building with extra bricks to make it more to your required scale.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jim the G man (5 mo ago)

Rail_Master4501 said:


> Not sure what you mean. Are you interested in buying g scale buildings?


Sorry - This is a two fold question.
#1 Is LEGO scale similar to G scale or O scale?
#2 Which scale would be better to purchase model buildings and diorama accessories for my LEGO train layout.
Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

#1 yes
#2 yes

ok, I had my fun... going by the track to imply scale, from Wikipedia:

The train system is sometimes referred to as '*L-gauge*' among Lego fans, in reference to traditional model railway scales. Lego trains use a nominal gauge of 37.5mm, 5.5mm wider than O gauge, derived from a centreline gauge of 40mm (five lego studs). 

So you will have to make a choice, large O scale or small G scale (and small for 1:32)

If you go O scale buildings, then the Lego people might not fit inside. You will have to "take a stand"... for buildings, large O scale buildings or 1:29 G scale buildings, both in short supply I would guess.

Greg


----------

